# Jewelry Box



## JohnRB (28 Apr 2015)

Hi just joined the site, been scrolling for about 4 months now and really love it.
This is a Jewelry box I have just made for my wife.

Cheers

John


----------



## Claymore (28 Apr 2015)

..........


----------



## gilljc (28 Apr 2015)

Hi John, and welcome  that's really lovely work and a pretty pattern, your wife must be chuffed. Looking forward to seeing your future work, I love seeing other peoples stuff, guess I'm just nosey :lol: 
Keep posting  

Gill


----------



## JohnRB (28 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments.

Where do you all get your wood from, I am struggling to find good places to buy sheet wood, especially hardwood, in the UK. I also had to ship my Delta scroll saw over from the U.S. ?

Cheers

John


----------



## Claymore (28 Apr 2015)

..........


----------



## nadnerb (28 Apr 2015)

Welcome John
Very nice work, I wish I had your patience !!
Regards
Brendan


----------



## JohnRB (30 Apr 2015)

Thanks Brian

I'll give British Hardwoods a try.

Cheers

John


----------



## JohnRB (30 Apr 2015)

Thanks Brendan

I am just doing a fancy tray for my wife (just as fiddly as the jewelry box) to put her brushes and pencils in, she is getting a Summerhouse to use as a studio for painting, so thought it would be nice to put on the table. Will post a picture of it when I have finished.

Cheers

John


----------



## Bryan Bennett (30 Apr 2015)

Hi John a very warm welcome to the forum,well cut Box and very nice pattern.British Hardwoods will be worth a visit,they did have some wood that I was looking for at the time.It was a limited choice of wood available,and probably changes day to day. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (2 May 2015)

Welcome John.

Very nice piece of work, I am sure the wife will be very pleased. At least ten brownie points. :wink: 

Take care.

ChrisR.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (3 May 2015)

This wood looks like sponge cake soaked in raspberry juice.


----------



## JohnRB (4 May 2015)

Decodrew

That's not the sort of comment I would expect on this forum, very disappointing !!

It's actually beautiful Mahogany treated with Danish oil !!


----------



## Dominik Pierog (4 May 2015)

This color is exactly like raspberry cake.







Mine looks more like chocolate cake.


----------

